# TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?



## iGreggy (21. Februar 2010)

*TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Hallo Community,

wie meine zynische Überschrift schon sagt stell ich mir gerade echt diese Frage. Ich erkläre mal worum es geht. Wir haben hier im Haus zwei Etagen, oben ist der DSL Anschluss (Telekom), betrieben wird das über das DSLWLAN Modem 200 von Arcor, alt, aber voll funktionsfähig. Da das WLAN aber relativ schwach ist und Netzwerkkabel nicht verlegt werden kann/konnte, hat meine Freundin sich damals einen Powerline Adapter der Firma Devolo geholt. Jetzt steht hier halt noch mein Notebook und eine Xbox 360. So aber ständig umstecken ist ja auch nichts, ich kann mich zwar übers WLAN an besagtes Arcor Modem hängen, ist aber halt langsam, zum surfen reicht es, Trailer schaut man damit aber nicht. Also kam die Idee einen Router hier unten aufzustellen, um alles zu verteilen, ohne Modem, lohnt ja nicht. Geschaut, ein TP-Link TL-WR941ND Netzwerk W-LAN Router 4-Port 300: Amazon.de: Elektronik
sollte es sein. Gekauft, angeschlossen, konfiguriert, geht. Dann kam das große *ABER*: der Router fing an Samba zu tanzen, soll heißen mal konnte ich ins Netz, dann wieder nicht, Seiten wurden geladen, dann wieder nicht, alles mittendrin. Egal ob WLAN oder LAN. Support kontaktiert, Gerät sei möglicherweise defekt. Hin geschickt, Support sagt alles funktioniert, paar Fragen beantwortet, Fehler sei wohl das der beide Router DHCP an hatten, ich solle dies ausschalten. Okay Router kam hier wieder an, angesteckt alles ging, ohne Konfiguration (war auf Werkseinstellungen). WLAN noch verschlüsselt & DHCP deaktiviert, alles ging, keine 10 Minuten später...ihr könnt es euch denken, ging das Theater wieder los. Selbst jetzt wo ich hier schreibe hab ich mal Netz, und dann wieder keines, tolle Sache.

Also, was mache ich falsch? Bin ich echt zu blöd einen Router richtig einzustellen? Mein Netzwerksymbol zeigt an das ich Netz habe, aber es kommt nichts (Nachschlagen von...). Meine Freundin kann gerade nicht über LAN ins Netz, geht nicht, die Xbox baut keine Verbindung auf, obwohl ich hier surfe. 

Gibt es eine Lösung? Ich wollte eh demnächst den Router tauschen weil ich einen mit USB Anschluss will. Aber habe Angst das da der gleiche Mist geschieht. Ich mein technisch muss meine Konfig ja möglich sein, also oben das DSL Modem(hat DHCP an sonst könnte ich ja nicht einfach so übers WLAN ran), Netzwerk über Powerline nach unten verlängern, unten erneut verteilen. Das Modem kann ich übrigens nicht austauschen, fragt nicht, geht definitiv nicht.

Ich danke allen schonmal im Voraus für die Mühe und entschuldige mich für diesen langen Text.
Grüße

Edit: Im übrigen habe ich jetzt 5 Versuche gebraucht das Thema zu erstellen.


----------



## Kadauz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Hast du denn mal versucht, die alte Hardware zum Test anzuschließen? Vielleicht liegts an der Leitung.


----------



## iGreggy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Wie meinst du genau?


----------



## Kadauz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Ja mal das alte Teil von Arcor anschließen und schauen, obs dann funktioniert wir früher.


----------



## iGreggy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Das Arcor Modem war ja mit der Powerline verbunden, sonst hätte meine Freundin blöd drein geschaut. Da gab es nie Probleme, ich hab es eben nochmal überprüft (Telefondose  -DSLModem - Powerline - PC oder Xbox), alles bestens. Das also die Leitung da Zicken macht kann ich wohl ausschließen.


----------



## Kadauz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Du kannst mal versuchen den Router auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen und nochmals checken.


----------



## iGreggy (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: TP-Link Router defekt? Laut Support nein - bin ich zu blöd?*

Hab ich auch schon gemacht, bevor der zum Support ging und gestern auch noch mal. Aber es hat sich nichts geändert. Na ja ich lass es jetzt und tausch demnächst oben den alten Arcor Mist gegen eine FritzBox aus. Dann hab ich genug Saft fürs WLAN. Ich danke dir trotzdem für deine Mühen.

Grüße Gregg


----------

